# Well started Male German Shorthair



## jstew (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is the link to the KSL ad:


----------



## jstew (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=27983177&cat=105


----------



## jstew (Jan 8, 2009)

*Sold*

Dog is sold


----------

